# Silver tipped shark



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi. I just set up a 40 gallon breeder. So far I only have Rainbow Shark and a Silver tipped shark. I read they grow very large. 
I have two questions 
1) How long do I have till my 40 breeder is too small for the sliver tipped shark?
2) Is it ideal or wise to pair the silver tip with another? I only have one at the current time. 

Thank you

tgajr


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

get another shark (silver tip) and itll last a good year maybe there slow growers


----------



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

fishboy said:


> get another shark (silver tip) and itll last a good year maybe there slow growers


So you say I should only have ONE year with them in the 40 breeder?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are lucky, you will get a year. if you are good, you will have less. If you succeed as a fishkeeper, they'll outgrow that 40 very quickly. It's an active fish over a foot long. The trade name you used isn't standard everywhere, but if it's what I think it is, it will also need a lot of salt as it grows. I think they move from freshwater into saltier water as they age.
Rainbow sharks don't.
At least it isn't a Bala Shark - they're endangered, partly from aquarium collecting.
The rainbow stops at 7 inches, but does not like other "sharks" (really barbs).


----------



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

The silver tipped shark is only 2 inches long at this point. I have to admit, I am seriously considering returning him because I dont need to worry about getting a new tank in only a year!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, it might be a good move. Some fish are very restless and need to move, and most of the open water fish marketed as sharks fit that bill. I haven't kept them out of principle, but I have watched them a lot, and they seem to need room to run. I can see why people would want them, but.
The more popular Balas are beautiful, but I wish they weren't in ordinary pet shops - they should be a specialist's fish for huge tanks, if as an endangered fish they are kept at all.

The bottom line is always buy for what the fish becomes. If it is going to outgrow your tank, that is when you discover the store doesn't want them back big, your friends don't have big enough tanks, and you are stuck with spending a lot or euthanizing the fish - not a pretty scenario. If you aren't sure, take them back.
The pet stores operate on the assumption you will kill these fish. They can't sell them when they are big, but if you return them now, they can try to sell to some kid with a 5 gallon. It's a shame, but that's how they work with oversized fish. You really have no choice, and they made their choice when they decided to stock the fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do not get another 'shark'. Bad idea especially since you already have (2) in there. They can be super aggressive towards each other and will be very territorial.


----------



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

I returned the silver tipped shark and got a Lace catfish. I dont need a huge project when the fish outgrows the tank. I felt it was better this way. 

I am now looking for other fish to put into this 40 breeder. Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lace catfish ; synodontis is cat from africa ,often mistaken for "upside down cat"(another synodontis).Grows to around 4" +/-.Active but not hyper like shark.Seems like a better choice.Good luck! Tang cichlids(lelupi,brichadi,juliochromis, and brevis , to name a few) are natural neighbors.Good color choices with Tang. cichlids (blue/black striped, yellow,and checker board;black white) really cool.Not as agressive as malawis. Higher stocking numbers are possible ( to help distribute the beatings) and they love rock piles.Pile rocks directly on bottom of tank then gravel or sand as tang.cichlids dig under/around the rocks.TThese fish prefer harder water /higher ph 8+.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

tgajr said:


> I returned the silver tipped shark and got a Lace catfish. I dont need a huge project when the fish outgrows the tank. I felt it was better this way.
> 
> I am now looking for other fish to put into this 40 breeder. Any ideas?


Pictus cats are nice, but sensitive


----------

